# Daily sugar intake



## Miss LeDix (May 20, 2002)

_I am posting this for a coworker of mine. She is too afraid of you people to post it herself! _  

In order to maintain a healthy diet, what is the normal range of sugar intake per day?  Or what amount would be considered an acceptable amount of sugar (in grams) per day for the average person?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

Ummm, none.

If that is not realistic, as a general rule you should keep it as low as possible.  Especially in the presence of eating fats.  Sugar causes an insulin spike which has a whole lotta bad effects.

If a no sugar diet is "out of the question", keep fat intake low and try not to be excessive with the sugar.

BTW, Miss L, you don't fool anyone, we know its you.....


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 20, 2002)

If someone is not willing to have NO sugar at all, what is an acceptable amount? In grams...since that is what is on the nutritional labels of food? 

Thanks! And this is not for me!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

I agree with Twin Peak,

None

and tell your friend that we are harmless.


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Miss LeDix,

If your friend wants to know because he/she is trying to lose weight, tell them that when they have sugar they will spike their insulin and no fat loss can take place. It is immediately halted. If they must have it, then in the morning would be what I would say. What is the reason they are asking?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 20, 2002)

She is trying to lose a little weight, I suppose. But she is not willing to cut out all sugar completely. She's not trying to get to 8% BF or anything like that. She's just a woman trying to become more health conscious...thanks!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

Then she just needs to keep it low.  I don't know that there is a "permissible" amount to be able to drop weight.

I'd suggest that she cut her calories, cut her fat and consume no more than 30 grams of sugar.  If she doesn't drop any weight she should keep it to under 25 for 2 weeks.  If that doesn't work drop it to 20....

In otherwords, there is no "acceptable" amount.  The better course would be to generally eliminate sugars and when you need those gummi bears or non-fat yogurt to once in a while indulge.  

That help your "friend"?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 20, 2002)

Twin Peak, yes..that helps. And I can't believe that you don't believe me when I say it's not me. I literally copied and pasted the text in this original thread from an email she sent me. Also, she was standing right behind me when I typed the first response. I am home now. So she is not here.

Geez!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

Likely story.  (Just havin' some fun!)


----------



## w8lifter (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Ummm, none.
> 
> If that is not realistic, as a general rule you should keep it as low as possible.  Especially in the presence of eating fats.  Sugar causes an insulin spike which has a whole lotta bad effects.
> ...



Absolutely agree! There's no specific number other than to keep it as low as possible. The more she cuts out, the faster she'll lose fat. If she doesn't want to cut it all out, then I agree w/ the above, stick to a lower fat diet, just make sure not to eliminate all fats.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Thanks for all your responses. I have created an email with all this information and am forwarding it to her.


----------



## kuso (May 21, 2002)

Jeez, with people like Twin Peaks, w8 etc around, is it any wonder she`s too scared to post herself


----------



## digital_susie (Nov 28, 2007)

oh my god I can not beileve what Im reading here, I just had to sign up cause I really want to help you friend.. 

please check out this site Lowering High TRIGLYCERIDES: How Much SUGAR Daily - Full of Health Inc.

this will tell you everything you need to know about sugar.. and there is more than one type of sugar in the world.  there are sugar you want to avoid that aids, and there is sugar which is ok in moderation..


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank God for you sir, this poor lady has been waiting for an adequate answer for five years.


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 28, 2007)

digital_susie said:


> oh my god I can not beileve what Im reading here, I just had to sign up cause I really want to help you friend..
> 
> please check out this site Lowering High TRIGLYCERIDES: How Much SUGAR Daily - Full of Health Inc.
> 
> this will tell you everything you need to know about sugar.. and there is more than one type of sugar in the world.  there are sugar you want to avoid that aids, and there is sugar which is ok in moderation..




That link doesn't say you need sugar... it says to limit it to certain amounts.

Having even less (or none) is better and the article actually does recommend cutting out all sugar to get over a "sugar addiction"

I don't see how the original answers were wrong.  As little as possible added sugar is the best policy.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 28, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Thank God for you sir, this poor lady has been waiting for an adequate answer for five years.


----------



## digital_susie (Nov 28, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> That link doesn't say you need sugar... it says to limit it to certain amounts.
> 
> Having even less (or none) is better and the article actually does recommend cutting out all sugar to get over a "sugar addiction"
> 
> I don't see how the original answers were wrong.  As little as possible added sugar is the best policy.



I know when it come to added sugar not to have any, but alot of food from nature has sugar in it like fruit and vegetable.. and you cant tell someone to stop eating sugar because then they will stop eating fruit and vegetables.. if you tell anyone to do that they will die.. 

why are all you people on this forum so attacking. are you all on steroids? and why is it as soon as I joined up to this forum Ive been getting vigara ads.. I never used to.. what the fuck, I need to removed my account from here.


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Nov 29, 2007)

what about sugar (dextrose) in your post workout meal?!?! i thought that the insulin spike was a good thing to have right after you workout...


----------



## sensamilia (Nov 30, 2007)

sugar plus fat dont make u fat, its just another meat head bbing myth. But not if ur eating above maintanance then overall cals count.


----------



## katt (Nov 30, 2007)

I keep mine at 5 grams or under per meal..

except for my cheat meal


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

katt said:


> I keep mine at 5 grams or under per meal..
> 
> except for my cheat meal



About the same for me, but I never eat processed sugar even on a cheat. If I do it's never in junk food.


----------



## quark (Nov 30, 2007)

Would dextrose be any better than good ol' processed sugar?


----------

